# Contact Pictures in notifications?



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

​
*Do contact pictures show up in your notification bar when receiving a text message?*

Yes927.27%No2472.73%


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

So I was browsing Reddit and came across this post - http://www.reddit.co...ay_anyone_know/

It brings up a picture for reference from the Galaxy Nexus reveal where you can clearly see that the user received a text from Andy Rubin and his picture is in the notification bar along with the message.










I remember seeing this and thinking it was awesome at the time but when I got my Nexus and it didn' happen I really thought nothing of it. But seeing this post it seems that there are two camps, those the receive messages and have a picture like Andy Rubin or those who receive messages and have the text icon like Hiroshi Lockheimer.

All of my contacts have pictures, either via SyncMyPix, Facebook, Twitter, or Google+ and I have tried Stock 4.0.1, 4.0.2, AOKP, GummyNex, and Apex and it hasn't worked with any of those roms.

I'd love to know what I need to do to get the contacts pictures to show up and if anyone else is experiencing a similar problem.


----------



## DirtySimpleClean (Oct 23, 2011)

wow come to think of it i didnt realize til you said something.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I don't get pics in notification from stock messanging app. I have contact photos for EVERY contact and still no picture. Just the SMS little icon.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Just the sms icon for me. Pictures would be cool though.

Edit: But, I do get pictures from people who email me.


----------



## Scincidae (Dec 28, 2011)

I also only see pictures when people email me. (though I use a third party sms app now but as far as I know I never saw it from the stock app either)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Can the people saying yes post what rom and kernel they are running?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

MoodMuzik said:


> Can the people saying yes post what rom and kernel they are running?


Yeah I only get pictures while emailing...use Handcent for texting.

Also on AOKP v20 with Trinity kernel.


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

Pictures show up if you have a Google+ account w/ picture synced.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> Pictures show up if you have a Google+ account w/ picture synced.


that damn google+ that none of my contacts/friends use because they have facebook already...


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> Pictures show up if you have a Google+ account w/ picture synced.


Haha of course...but who uses Google+ regularly?


----------



## gotbeer (Jan 6, 2012)

If you edit the contract through the people app long press on a photo with a triangle in the bottom right and select "use this photo".


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> Pictures show up if you have a Google+ account w/ picture synced.


My wife doesn't show up in the picture field although her g+ is her contact card

Sent from T the Touchpad


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> My wife doesn't show up in the picture field although her g+ is her contact card
> 
> Sent from T the Touchpad


Same here, it's definitely not working.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitrocks (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a GSM Galaxy Nexus, and I'm pretty sure when I get messages via GTalk, the picture is visible in the notification area


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> Pictures show up if you have a Google+ account w/ picture synced.


I have that and it still isn't working lol


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah gtalk works but not messaging

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> Pictures show up if you have a Google+ account w/ picture synced.


I wasn't sure if I got pictures or not. Just got several texts from someone which I have a Google contact image, Google+, facebook, and haxsync pictures for. I tried setting the image to each of them between texts, including Google+ and all I got was the text icon. Running stock messaging app on CNA 1.2.0 with included kernel.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

XideXL said:


> I wasn't sure if I got pictures or not. Just got several texts from someone which I have a Google contact image, Google+, facebook, and haxsync pictures for. I tried setting the image to each of them between texts, including Google+ and all I got was the text icon. Running stock messaging app on CNA 1.2.0 with included kernel.


I hope a dev can take a look at this topic and tell us wtf is going on


----------

